# Ankona Pics from Flint Creek Outfitters



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Big thanks to FCO for hosting Ankona today.  It was good to meet several local owners as well as all the people who came to check it out.  We probably had between 50-70 people come through.  A great time was had by all.  Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Shane_Ryan (Feb 27, 2012)

Now that's a nice line up!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I am liking that side console..................


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Really sweet Mel! I'm sure you are proud of what you've done! Awesome!
I really like the blue on that copperhead but that Cayenne is the star!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

what's the story on that blue copperhead tiller and who wants to sell it to me.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That's a forum members skiff. Red ripper? Maybe? I think that's his username.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2012)

> That's a forum members skiff. Red ripper? Maybe? I think that's his username.


He never put that skiff in the "bragging section" looks very cool and would like to see more pics.


----------



## TTSam (Apr 24, 2009)

I was surprised by the size of the Shadowcast. I was expecting a boat about the size of a Gheenoe or a touch larger. Its much more boat than a Gheenoe and looks more stable. I was told that Shadowcast they had there ran about $9000.00 as seen. I have been wanting an SUV or Copperhead but now I am thinking again.


----------



## jarededwards (Jan 27, 2011)

Great pics where's the video???


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > That's a forum members skiff. Red ripper? Maybe? I think that's his username.
> 
> 
> He never put that skiff in the "bragging section" looks very cool and would like to see more pics.



I may have some pics somewhere on my pc. His was one of the firsts G2's.
I delivered his Strongarm Products casting platform sometime last summer or fall.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes that is my skiff I have not posted any pics of it


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

hell rip, post some up.my son matlacha cody said it sure is a nice setup.


----------



## DEEK (Mar 8, 2012)

which model is the side console?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> which model is the side console?


That is the new ShadowCast. The side console was a big hit with that skiff on Saturday.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

> Really sweet Mel! I'm sure you are proud of what you've done! Awesome!
> I really like the blue on that copperhead but that Cayenne is the star!



hey thanks for the compliment on my Cayenne, oyster :] it was pretty cool seeing them all lined up next to each other. here are the two pictures i took!


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

is the gray one a copperhead?? Also anymore pics of it?? Looks great


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> is the gray one a copperhead?? Also anymore pics of it?? Looks great


SUV 17


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

well crud, do ya'll make one I DON'T like??? ;D


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

Is the copper head the second one in that has blue hull?


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

> Is the copper head the second one in that has blue hull?


Starting from the right with the gray hull...is the Native SUV, then the darker blue Copperhead, then the light blue Cayenne, and the pale blue Shadowcast.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

thanks Have only seen pics and it was hard to tell them apart.


----------



## mowdy10 (Jan 12, 2012)

Great looking boats, but don't get in a hurry to get one. Mel is swamped. I sent my deposit last month and he says I am still 2 months out. Since I fish Colorado from end of June until end of September it will be fall before I can get a build and take delivery. The new Mercury SeaPro 25 in my shop will have to wait or go on my Mowdy S10.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

Which one did you go with?


----------



## mowdy10 (Jan 12, 2012)

I was wanting an Backcountry SUV17.


----------

